
Announcing Windows 10 Insider Preview Build 16251 - dEnigma
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2017/07/26/announcing-windows-10-insider-preview-build-16251-pc-build-15235-mobile/#tzBQK8OYWCMJmQv4.97
======
Zekio
"Link your android, iPhone"

Putting their own products behind the competitions by not even mentioning it
is just weird.

~~~
dEnigma
Indeed. Seems like Microsoft has really given up on Windows Phone for now.

~~~
Zekio
Hopefully it is just for now, because I really hope for a future where I can
run x86 / AMD64 apps on a phone

~~~
dEnigma
Microsoft still has mobile ambitions, at least according to their CEO:

 _“…when you say we’ll make more phones, I’m sure we’ll make more phones, but
they will not look like phones that are there today.”_

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/ewanspence/2017/05/07/microsoft...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/ewanspence/2017/05/07/microsoft-
surface-phone-confirmed-satya-nadella/#56c6482a268f)

